# Newcomer needs help on housing & Schools in Maadi / Katemaya Heights



## Antonia12cat (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

I hope you can help me, I have a few questions I am afraid and I am finding it hard to get the answers from the internet!

We are moving from Vienna to Cairo (we are British) and will live either in Maadi or Katemaya Heights. So first question:

1) How would you decide between the 2 areas? Which is better?

We have 2 small children (2 and 4 yrs old) :

2) Which one is better CAC or the NCBIS?
3) Are there other schools that are better?
4) Can anyone recommend an excellent kindergarten where they actually teach the children some things. Here in Austria childcare is excellent but they don't teach them anything and my 4 yr old needs a bit brain stuff!

Thanks in advance for your replies, any advice gratefully received!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Antonia12cat said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope you can help me, I have a few questions I am afraid and I am finding it hard to get the answers from the internet!
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum

I think you will find Maadi is a better option if you have small children as it has a well established expat community with lots going on for you and your children.
There is a thread at the top of the page saying Cairo recommendations and I have recommended a nursery and a paediatrician both based in Maadi. 
I can't help with schools etc as I don't have any first hand knowledge of them.

Maiden


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> I think you will find Maadi is a better option if you have small children as it has a well established expat community with lots going on for you and your children.
> There is a thread at the top of the page saying Cairo recommendations and I have recommended a nursery and a paediatrician both based in Maadi.
> ...


I am a teacher, and I know that CAC is the best school in Cairo. It is not inexpensive, but you get your money's worth.

Katameya is nice because you have larger homes, but you don't have a sense of community there. You will have to have a car if you live there because nothing is within walking distance. If you decide to live there, then AIS (Exit 13 off the Ring Road) is the best school in that area.

I live in Degla, not far from CAC. You have several different places to go (BCA, Ace, CSA) and a lot of expats from a variety of countries close by. Great shops are within walking distance, and of course every place delivers for a reasonable fee. I know that I have made the best choice for me, living in this area.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I think Maadi is probably a better option as it has all kinds of services and a large expat community. 

With regards to schools, are your kids likely to go back to UK to study? If so, there are many schools that provide British curriculum, NCBIS is probably the best one, MES Cairo is excellent too. 

Here is a link you may find useful

BSME: British Schools in the Middle East

Sorry I can't help re nursery but with luck with your move!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My kids are at NCBIS and it is excellent, I think the best British School by far. English curriculum rather than American at CAC.
if you need any specific info let me know


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

*Difficult to say*

Amongst the things to take into account which may be different to other places


Transport- will you get him & her company cars & drivers 24/7, if you live in Katemaya you will need transport, 
How will your kids get to school- you or school bus- do you want to have long joiurneys on busy/dangerous roads twice daily
Do you plan your social life or prefer to just go out on a whim
Journey to work- traffic can be a problem

I cant comment on the schools as my kids are grown up & away, but I think that you would be best to get a wide variety of opinions, if you can.

I would be wary about making a decision before you arrive, make a short list but I think you would be best to have a bit of time here first to check things out if you can, we are all different, and whats great for someone might not be for you.

There is quite a big difference in employment packages here, so some one with a very good package will probably not think about problems others have, small example some have him & her cars with drivers 24/7, others have to make there own arrangement.

If you live in Katameya you will need a 2nd Car, if you live in Maadi you will not NEED a second car, in fact you can probably get by without a car at all.

Budget any many other factors come into it plus what help your company give.

It is not simple,here and dealing with the house vendors is a pain in the bottom, basically when you view a property & ask questions, its best to remember- if their lips are moving- they are probably lying!! good luck.
Kev


----------



## Antonia12cat (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys

Thanks so much for all your replies, it's great that everyone is so helpful! We are coming for a visit next week and now have a few schools lined up and we will be looking at houses in Maadi and Katameya but like you all say, it's hard to make any decisions until we take a look. And it will depend on availability of both schools and housing I guess. Thanks again and I am sure I will post on my return with more questions!


----------



## Kid_Eg (Oct 27, 2010)

*Welcome And Good Luck!*


----------



## sherine (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ncbis*

[quotenC=Lanason;388882]My kids are at NCBIS and it is excellent, I think the best British School by far. English curriculum rather than American at CAC.
if you need any specific info let me know[/quote]

Hi, I came across your comment and was interested in learning from you more information about NCBIS 's academic standard. Are you happy with the instruction of math and english? My kids are at the Canadian Int. School, but I want to transfer them. Will I regret the move? Would appreciate your advice. Thanx, Sherine


----------

